# Window Egress Code



## cwright7080 (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm a little lost on the window egress code for bedroom windows. I have used a 2'-4" x 3'-8" double-hung window in a bedroom over a garage and no plan reviewer has called me out as it not satisfying R310. Recently, I've had the project manager come in telling me it doesn't work. Am I reading the code wrong? I thought if it's a double-hung, the min. 24" high x 20" wide clearance is satisfied since you can remove both sashes, or is the min opening width/height requirement for only for one sash?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 8, 2018)

Minimum clearance is based on the opening of the window not the removal of a sash


----------



## Sifu (Mar 8, 2018)

No.  Those dimensions are clear opening under normal operating conditions, i.e. opening the window.  Removing a sash to get those clearances is not allowed.


----------



## cda (Mar 8, 2018)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 8, 2018)

cwright7080 welcome to the forum.

In reference to the Virginia Residential Code section R310.1 amended to include tilt sash; "The net clear opening dimensions required by this section shall be obtained by the normal operation of the emergency escape and rescue opening from the inside, except that tilt-out or removable sash designed windows shall be permitted to be used." 

As a reminder the measurement AFF is to the sill; not the opening (as specified in commercial applications).

Hope our handout provided below will satisfactorily answer your question.


----------



## cda (Mar 8, 2018)

Cannot require special knowledge 

Can the five year old open the window 

Plus can the fifty year old firefighter open it, without knowing both sections have to come out


----------



## cwright7080 (Mar 8, 2018)

Thank you guys! All your answers clarified this for me.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Double hung, single hung, slider, crank out with 5.7 sf meets opening requirement, window opens and your in. 
So a firefighter with air bottle on his back can get through the window is what I was always told.

Did the plan reviewer know it was being used for a bedroom or was it marked bonus room or other term used? Was there a closet in the room? Did the electrical plans indicate smoke detectors in the room and outside of the room on that level?


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Mar 16, 2018)

While attempting to view the handout by Francis Vineyard, I get the following message:
"You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action."
Do I need to upgrade my status from "Sawhorse" to "Platinum" or "Super Member" or something?


----------



## cda (Mar 16, 2018)

BayPointArchitect said:


> While attempting to view the handout by Francis Vineyard, I get the following message:
> "You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action."
> Do I need to upgrade my status from "Sawhorse" to "Platinum" or "Super Member" or something?





Check your profile to see if your taxes are do!!


----------



## cda (Mar 16, 2018)

Click on your picture at top left

Go to account upgrade


Under purchased upgrades

Look towards the bottom and it will tell you what month and day your taxes are due


If you are not up to date, you lose executive bathroom privileges


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 16, 2018)

cda,
You're like that guy at the oil changing place.  Pump your brakes three times,
get out, run around the car get back in.  Push the button on the steering column,
hold your breath for ten minutes, reach into your glove box turn to page 89
and read how to set the odometer yourself.  "That will be $75.00, have a
nice day!" 

Bay Point, listen to him !   Pay your taxes.
dilly..dilly!


----------



## Sifu (Mar 16, 2018)

I am a gold member.  No idea what that means, have been paying my taxes since day 1, including the automatic paypal just 1 month ago.  I can't open stuff either, but maybe that is just user error.


----------



## cda (Mar 16, 2018)

Sifu said:


> I am a gold member.  No idea what that means, have been paying my taxes since day 1, including the automatic paypal just 1 month ago.  I can't open stuff either, but maybe that is just user error.




Write a message to Jar

And he will push the correct buttons 

What do you mean you cannot open??

Can you post pictures???


----------



## Sifu (Mar 19, 2018)

This has been an on-going issue.  Can't usually open attachments, don't remember if I have tried to post any pictures.  No big deal, just letting BayPoint know.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 19, 2018)

Sifu said:


> This has been an on-going issue.  Can't usually open attachments, don't remember if I have tried to post any pictures.  No big deal, just letting BayPoint know.


Could try becoming a Sawhorse.....


----------

